# Collecting past due accounts



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Just curious who has a system for collecting "dead beat" < slow paying > accounts.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got an apartment complex that I do. Every year the lady has paid me within a few days of invoice. This year, I've plowed it 7 times and only got paid twice. So I've since quit plowing it until I get paid in full.payup


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

No real system for dealing with slow payers. But I bill at the end of the month, due by the 10th. If not rec'd by the 10th, I send a reminder out on the 15th, due by the 20th with a "suspended service" notice if not paid. If not paid by the end of the month, I send a letter notifying service is stopped. 

If I stop service for nonpayment, bad check or any other reason, I do not take the customer back under any circumstance.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

if anyone needs assistance collecting "deadbeat" accounts. Please contact my assistant ( she is a professional collector ) and will help you settle the accounts with the debtor. Modest fee of course. [email protected]


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

sorry.... thats sbcglobal.net


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

The Boss,
Hamilton Properties dosen't own those apartments do they. They are out of Springfield, MO. I doubt that they own them, they owe me a lot of money. They did it right to, long time customer that started paying slowly and then just quit paying. When I call them they say the check is on the way, Guess it has been on the way for over a year! I'll never plow them again & everybody in town is aware of the situation and they haven't been able to get the lot plowed all year.:angry: :realmad: 
BOAST


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Well Plowmen, here it is March 1. This is a very timely topic.

Those of you with collection issues need to take a very aggressive posture this month. Remember this:

"Bad clients, unlike wine, don't get better with age."

Don't expect a letter or courtesy reminder to do the job. They are stealing from you, just the same as they took your plow, or snuck into your house while you were out plowing and took that heirloom lamp your Aunt Mary left you when she passed on.

This is one of those times when a personal appearence, on a daily basis, if necessary, is absolutely essential. Visit them, find out the reason for non payment, and try to get an absolute commitment as to when you can STOP BY to pick up your check. Obviously, you may want to suspend service in the mean time. You need to be polite but firm, and you need to tie them down as to when you can come by to get your check.

Failing that, you need to lien the property, as your state laws may allow. You are not going to get paid otherwise,and you have nothing to lose, nor should you compromise the amount they owe you. Be strong, be firm, be polite, but be paid.

Otherwise, we thank y'all for volunteering to plow that lot.....


----------



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

I take it to my lawyer and he slaps a lien on their property done deal...period


----------



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

you only have so long to lien a property do not wait too long.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boast Enterpris _
> *The Boss,
> Hamilton Properties dosen't own those apartments do they. They are out of Springfield, MO. I doubt that they own them, they owe me a lot of money. They did it right to, long time customer that started paying slowly and then just quit paying. When I call them they say the check is on the way, Guess it has been on the way for over a year! I'll never plow them again & everybody in town is aware of the situation and they haven't been able to get the lot plowed all year.:angry: :realmad:
> BOAST *


Still haven't got paid.:angry:


----------



## LHlandscaping (Mar 12, 2004)

I am having trouble here also. I just visited a collection agency today to send after 2 sunoco gas stations who don't want to respond to anything I send them. Since the 1st I have stopped service PERMANENTLY and added 6% weekly interest. I cannot beleive how shady some people can be. Plowing in Johnstown is a joke. No one wants to sign a contract or make a deposit. I'll demand either or next season so that probably means that I'll be getting out of plowing all together.


----------



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

last season I "had" a new res. customer that was slow in paying. He kept saying he had the ck made out , but it was at the office. After 60+ days over due we had a 10" storm, I plowed the street during the night, with a friends truck, so that most of the snow ended up in a 3 foot tall windrow at the end of his driveway. He called me in the am and said he could not get out and that he had the money he owed me. I got paid first, then plowed him out. For the last time.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't believe it! I got a check for all the times I plowed from that lady who owed me. I also printed up a letter telling her that we would not be plowing next year due to the problems I had receiving payments this year.


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

LHLANDSCAPING

that must have been daves sunoco then!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kandklandscape0;408356 said:


> LHLANDSCAPING
> 
> that must have been daves sunoco then!


 What are you talking about?

PS this thread is 3years old...:waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

gotta love when the noobs dig up old threads and post in em like the question was just asked yesterday, lol


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Send out your Italian Friend "Vinny" He can take care of things


----------

